# First practice focusing on kicking since my injury.



## skyeisonfire (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm slowly healing and working on my flexibility again.  The only things I can't do are any kind of pancake or folding type stretches.  I am slowly working out the tight muscles though.  I can't attempt to do too many kicks above the abdomen area for now though.  

The first video is just a 1 minute highlight of today's workout.  I'm currently uploading the full video and will post it when it's ready.


----------



## W.Bridges (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks like you are recovering well


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 22, 2019)

The full video..





A note...been dealing with a lot of inflammation and higher cortisol levels, as well as changing up my diet switching to higher calories and carbs leaving me feel bloated and holding way more water than I'm used to.  This workout I felt soooo sluggish.  

I'm not 100% where I was at, but I continue to rehabilitate with stretch routines and workouts and recoveries.  It's so depressing at times not making progress but to have to catch up again


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 22, 2019)

MasterKernel said:


> Hello Sky,
> 
> I have been practising martial arts since quite a long time, I have trained in following:
> 
> ...



Thank you.. have a nice day..


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 22, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Thank you.. have a nice day..


At least it wasn't me this time lol


----------



## skyeisonfire (Sep 22, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> At least it wasn't me this time lol



OMG!  you just made me laugh!


----------

